# Bejeweled, Bookworm, Chuzzle and Peggle Are On Sale



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I was browsing the App Store and noticed Bejeweled, Bookworm, Chuzzle and Peggle are on sale for 0.99c each until October 20th for Popcap's ten year anniversary.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> I was browsing the App Store and noticed Bejeweled, Bookworm, Chuzzle and Peggle are on sale for 0.99c each until October 20th for Popcap's ten year anniversary.


I've got to stop looking at this thread.....I love those games, have 3 out of 4 of them on my gameboy.....I don't need them for the iphone, but I want them. Dang all you enablers!!!!!!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I've never heard of Chuzzle or Bookworm, are they any good?


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

911jason said:


> I've never heard of Chuzzle or Bookworm, are they any good?


bookworm is awesome, especially if you like word games!!!!! I've never tired Chuzzie.

FYI, it only took me about 5 minutes to decide to get peggle, bookworm, and bejeweled, lol. I justified it by saying that my husband could play them on his iphone too (he LOVES bookworm and peggle)


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Happy to enable you!  

I don't know anything about Bookworm, Chuzzle and Peggle.  I was thinking about getting them because I have two Popcap games that I love (Bejeweled and Plants vs Zombies) and I think they are really well done.  

Love to hear what other people think about the games.  I totally recommend Bejeweled to anyone that doesn't have it.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Are these iPad games or iPhone. I hate buying an app that isn't sized correctly for the iPad.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> Are these iPad games or iPhone. I hate buying an app that isn't sized correctly for the iPad.


the description says iphone/ipad/itouch....but in my library they are listed in the iphone category, so my guess is they won't size properly; but as I don't have an ipad, i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Too cool!! I've been waiting for bejeweled to go down in price! I picked up all 4 basically cause I could.


----------

